# Can I make a ring sling out of a scarf?



## MindUtopia

I was given a set of rings for a ring sling recently. I've never used a ring sling or even thought about it. I have a moby and a woven wrap, both of which I love and have served me well so far. But I'm thinking maybe the ring sling would be great just to be able to flip out of my purse and whack on when I need it if we're out. I often wear or carry a long woven pashmina style scarf with me wherever I go. If was to have the rings in my purse, could I make a ring sling out of just a piece of fabric or long woven scarf? And how?


----------



## indifference

Technically yes, its called a 'No Sew Ring Sling' (youtube it, loads of vids!)

I would want to be sure that the fabric I was using is safe though. It could be that the fabric is too thin/the rings too large for it to grip properly or the fabric could be too thin. Woven wraps cost more because of the way they are weaved, they are weaved in such a way that there is no thread shifting (which would create a weak spot and rip/tear) and that there is no up or down stretch, only diagonal. This way it ensure the optimum amount of support and safety. 

Of course, if it is just for a quick 10 minutes here or there I can't really see a problem, as long as you really really check the fabric and rings each time you use it. 

:)


----------



## Rachel_C

With regard to the strength of the fabric, why not get a short wrap and use that as your scarf, if you think LO might want carrying? There are some exceptionally beautiful wraps around, I'm so tempted to get mine made into a skirt once I've finished with it as a wrap!


----------



## tokyo

Agree with rachel, you could get a size 2 wrap then you have the option to use as a short wrap, a no sew rs or a scarf. No worries about safety etc then!

Check out this page for size 2 carries including a no sew rs and more

https://somdbabywearers.weebly.com/1/post/2013/04/what-can-you-do-with-a-size-2-woven-wrap.html


----------

